

Dot Sucks: the ultimate vanity domain - r721
http://jl.ly/ICANN/ultvanity.html?seemore=y

======
BinaryIdiot
I wonder if Apple now owns the most *.sucks domains. I'm really having a hard
time finding utility in the majority of new TLDs especially since most people
nowadays simply search for unfamiliar sites so you're probably going to find
the right place regardless.

Such a stupid cash grab.

